# azeurus eggs



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

3 eggs in a petri dish  only problem is that i do not know how long they have been there for, i know your supposed to leave them for 48 hours to ensure fertilization. 
they are black on top white on the bottom, do you think they are good?







pair hunting together


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry to say but they do look bad to me. Are these their first eggs? Usually their first few clutches end up bad. Congrats though, there will be much more!


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

also my first reaction, these are not the pair's first clutch, but are the first clutch they have laid for me


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ya, I wouldn't worry about it, it happens a lot. They will get it right real quick.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Same thing happened to me when I got my year old pair in November. Got my first eggs quickly but they weren't the first. Infertile as they were for the seller. It takes azureus a while to get the hang of it. Everyone has that complaint. Don't take it personally. Good eggs will develop so you really can't do much wrong. I barely clean my eggs off. I just take the petri dish out and put them on top of lightly damp paper towels in a container with air holes. I spray it quick and leave it. I'll spray it a bit here and there but don't want to soak them.

I got another 8 eggs today. I have a total of 26 eggs right now, 15 tadpoles, and 2 froglets from the pair. They're really doing well for me and the tadpoles are healthy. Frogs are healthy too. I'm noticing healthier breeding all around since switching to Repashy Calcium plus (ICB) as my sole supplement. I used to use a alternating schedule of Dendrocare, Repcal, and herptivite. I've dropped them all as after talking with Sean Stewart about them doing the same thing, I'm confident that the repashy covers all the bases and the others don't need to be alternated at all. With that 3 supplement rotation I still got a vitamin A deficiency in a couple tincs. Since switching it's gone. I thank the beta carotene and retinol in the ICB as also brightening colors a bit. 

If you haven't tried this I suggest you do. Will be a good start for breeding your pair. 

D


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

DJboston said:


> Same thing happened to me when I got my year old pair in November. Got my first eggs quickly but they weren't the first. Infertile as they were for the seller. It takes azureus a while to get the hang of it. Everyone has that complaint. Don't take it personally. Good eggs will develop so you really can't do much wrong. I barely clean my eggs off. I just take the petri dish out and put them on top of lightly damp paper towels in a container with air holes. I spray it quick and leave it. I'll spray it a bit here and there but don't want to soak them.
> 
> I got another 8 eggs today. I have a total of 26 eggs right now, 15 tadpoles, and 2 froglets from the pair. They're really doing well for me and the tadpoles are healthy. Frogs are healthy too. I'm noticing healthier breeding all around since switching to Repashy Calcium plus (ICB) as my sole supplement. I used to use a alternating schedule of Dendrocare, Repcal, and herptivite. I've dropped them all as after talking with Sean Stewart about them doing the same thing, I'm confident that the repashy covers all the bases and the others don't need to be alternated at all. With that 3 supplement rotation I still got a vitamin A deficiency in a couple tincs. Since switching it's gone. I thank the beta carotene and retinol in the ICB as also brightening colors a bit.
> 
> ...


coincidentally, i use a calcium and supervite seperately right now, but it has been about 6 months +/- so my calcium+ is supposed to get here next week


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

turns out to be 4 eggs instead of 3. i pulled them today, no development yet tho, starting to think they may be bad


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

I think they look alright right now....in a couple more days you should see development if they are good....


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep, will definitely give them a couple days and cross my fingers!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Jet black eggs, they look good to me! Usually when they are bad they will be white and get moldy quick. Those eggs look perfect. It usually takes a few days for development to happen.


----------



## catmanjr (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey my dad (catman25) has some experience with azereus he has had at least 30 azereus eggs hatch and become froglets theyv are now for sale for $30 or $25 for fertilized eggs


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

your dad sells eggs? fertilized for $25? I'm confused!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Why is that even posted in this section? Lol.


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

haha probly just finding his way around the site, nbd

still look good, should be good, i keep hoping


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

devder1 said:


> haha probly just finding his way around the site, nbd
> 
> still look good, should be good, i keep hoping


better get your tad supplies ordered.....16 oz cups, magnolia leaves, java moss, tadpole bites.......


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

so far...
32 oz cups
riccia
indian almond leaves
bloodworms

so well see


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

32 oz will work fine, but if you want to conserve on space, you can go with 16 oz....after all, you have azureus.....they are known to lay an egg or two!


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

well, give me some backbone, all 4 are developing


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

they look great!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

wow nice shots, whats your lens ?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have a good hand lens (or better yet, a dissecting scope), you'll be able to see the individual blood cells as they travel out to the tips of the gills and back. One of my favorite parts of raising dart frog eggs!

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Woodsman said:


> If you have a good hand lens (or better yet, a dissecting scope), you'll be able to see the individual blood cells as they travel out to the tips of the gills and back. One of my favorite parts of raising dart frog eggs!
> 
> Good luck with them, Richard.


I love to see close ups, devder1's pics are so sweet you can almost reach out and touch the gills. do you have a reliable source for a "good" hand lens I have one(well used checking on eggs) but it's not great. I have a Nikor 105mm lens but it does not seem to be able to get ultra close shots like those.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a Hasting's triplet 14X lens for my botany work. It's a little tricky using it with the tads, but you can see most of the details.

I did post a video of one of my Giant Orange tads using my dissecting scope. It's not the best video in the world, but you can make out the red blood cells. It was difficult to film with my camera looking into the scope.






Take care, Richard.





bristles said:


> I love to see close ups, devder1's pics are so sweet you can almost reach out and touch the gills. do you have a reliable source for a "good" hand lens I have one(well used checking on eggs) but it's not great. I have a Nikor 105mm lens but it does not seem to be able to get ultra close shots like those.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Richard, that is such a cool video ! thats the kind of thing I dream of. where did you get your hasting's Lens & (sorry I'm sure there is a thread on it) what is a dissecting scope ? cost & were to acquire ?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome video Richard. I as well would like to know how much was it. I might have to just get something like it! I need a good close up lens...


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

bristles said:


> wow nice shots, whats your lens ?


its just the 18-55 VR with a reverse ring, something like this
52mm Lens Metal Reverse Mount Macro Adapter For Nikon | eBay

i want to try something like this tho
DIGITAL 10X CLOSE-UP 4 FILTER LENS MACRO KIT 52MM | eBay


Woodsman said:


> If you have a good hand lens (or better yet, a dissecting scope), you'll be able to see the individual blood cells as they travel out to the tips of the gills and back. One of my favorite parts of raising dart frog eggs!
> 
> Good luck with them, Richard.


that sounds awesome i may have to clean out the closet and see what i have


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Chris,

If you look at sites like Microscopes.com or similar sites, they sell the hastings triplets from about $30-50. They have some less expensive dissecting scopes for about $120. You can also look at Amazon.com's listing for these.

Take care, Richard.



heatfreakk3 said:


> Awesome video Richard. I as well would like to know how much was it. I might have to just get something like it! I need a good close up lens...


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

What lens are you using here? Those are great pictures, and I want to get close up pictures like that for my project. How much do they usually cost?


devder1 said:


> View attachment 18243
> 
> 
> View attachment 18244


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

devder1 said:


> its just the 18-55 VR with a reverse ring, something like this
> 52mm Lens Metal Reverse Mount Macro Adapter For Nikon | eBay
> 
> i want to try something like this tho
> DIGITAL 10X CLOSE-UP 4 FILTER LENS MACRO KIT 52MM | eBay


here you go


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry didn't asee that. Is that the lens and everything for only 14 bucks on ebay? I thought they were really expencive..


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Sorry didn't asee that. Is that the lens and everything for only 14 bucks on ebay? I thought they were really expencive..


haha the lense is about $90 bucks, the two items i linked are just add ons to let you get better macros 

5 more eggs yesterday, i moved them into a tank with a water feature, decided i to let them raise these themselves so we'll see


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

all doing well as tads, got a clutch of 9 more in the tank, looks like 5 good and 4 unfert


----------

